# Breeding My Poodle!What color Pups?



## poodlepuppygurl (Aug 23, 2009)

So I was wondering.But in about a year I will be breeding my standard poodle Posh.She is a black and white parti colored spoo. She will be mating with a male named Bruno he is a cream spoo.Posh had a black dad.And her mom was a black and white parti. Brunos mom was also black, and his father was white.Help me out.I need some ideas as to what color pups they should be having.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Uh oh, I feel trouble coming for this thread.....

(Remember, as nasty of feedback you may think you're getting, alot of the members are just trying to give you advice and look after your best interest.)

Like Aidan said (below) the least worry you should have right now is color produced. Get your tests done first and really give it some thought...much thought, I know I have and decided against it in the end once more.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

There are a lot of things to consider before breeding..least of all would be the color of pups produced.

For instance, has your dog and the dog you are going to breed been health tested properly for hips/elbows, vWD, etc...

Why do you want to breed, and how are you making the breed BETTER by breeding these dogs, do you plan on getting titles on your dogs, etc...

It's very hard to find a good, responsible breeder these days and it takes a lot of work to make sure you are breeding healthy, sound and happy animals.

While you might want one puppy keep in mind you can end up with 12-14..that's a lot of puppies to find homes for!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

poodlepuppygurl said:


> So I was wondering.But in about a year I will be breeding my standard poodle Posh.She is a black and white parti colored spoo. She will be mating with a male named Bruno he is a cream spoo.Posh had a black dad.And her mom was a black and white parti. Brunos mom was also black, and his father was white.Help me out.I need some ideas as to what color pups they should be having.


Welcome to the forum... before you go down this road I highly suggest you read this:
http://poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=1339

Just randomly deciding to breed is not looked upon lightly here or any other dog forum for that matter. I don't mean to scare you but it _could_ be a tough thread/post on the forum for you.


*I have closed this thread.

If poodlepuppygurl wants me to re-open it I will. (Send me a Private Message)*


----------

